# Is it OK to use Ratan for pots



## lady slipper (May 15, 2010)

I recently potted up three orchids in ratan baskets thinking they would have
really good air circulation to the medium...now I wonder if this is safe? Does
ratan have natural salt in or anything harmful to the orchid? Anyone who has experience with ratan used as a pot or container for growing orchids, I'd love to hear about your experiences here. Thank you.

PHRAGMAN


----------



## likespaphs (May 15, 2010)

i have no experience and can't answer.
i am wondering, however, if the ratan would rot or otherwise degrade from being moist


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2010)

That would be my concern, also.


----------



## lady slipper (May 16, 2010)

*Ratan revisited*



likespaphs said:


> i have no experience and can't answer.
> i am wondering, however, if the ratan would rot or otherwise degrade from being moist



I used the ratan basket in this case on some seedlings so I figured by the time the ratan rotted down the plant would need to be moved on and or repotted anyway? The stuff does seem to take a lot of moisture contact so thought it might be strong enough? I guess time will tell.
Phrag-man


----------



## L I Jane (May 16, 2010)

If you save the net bags onions come in, perhaps you could slip the mesh net over the rattan basket in case it doesn't hold up too well-- just as a safeguard so you don't have the plant sitting in a jumble on the floor some day.


----------



## lady slipper (May 17, 2010)

*Ratan as potting container cont.*



L I Jane said:


> If you save the net bags onions come in, perhaps you could slip the mesh net over the rattan basket in case it doesn't hold up too well-- just as a safeguard so you don't have the plant sitting in a jumble on the floor some day.



An orchid friend of mine suggested initially that I use strawberry crates - those small green ones with a mesh like structure as the first pot for my babies. However, it seems they are now hard to find as all we see here now are the clear packes with a few air holes in. So I had to seek some other alternative. I was told the species phal schilleriana likes a lot of air movement and more even than what a clay pot might have to offer so that is why I was searching out meshed potting containers to begin with. Thanks for all the input. It is good to hear what others have to say.
phragman


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2010)

I've kinda sat back on a reply, guess I have a different feeling/concern than others. If it's 'natural' rattan I guess I wouldn't question it but most rattan I've seen is stained, colored, dyed, that's the part that concerns me. What is the country of origin? Some countries use cheap chemicals that are just down right nasty, what are the residual effects if we use as a pot? Makes me wonder ....


----------



## nikv (May 18, 2010)

L I Jane said:


> If you save the net bags onions come in, perhaps you could slip the mesh net over the rattan basket in case it doesn't hold up too well-- just as a safeguard so you don't have the plant sitting in a jumble on the floor some day.


I use the onion mesh bags for several of my hanging orchids. They work great!


----------



## lady slipper (May 19, 2010)

*Ratan natural or dyed.*



goldenrose said:


> I've kinda sat back on a reply, guess I have a different feeling/concern than others. If it's 'natural' rattan I guess I wouldn't question it but most rattan I've seen is stained, colored, dyed, that's the part that concerns me. What is the country of origin? Some countries use cheap chemicals that are just down right nasty, what are the residual effects if we use as a pot? Makes me wonder ....



That is a very good point and one I am not sure I considered thoughtfully? The ratan is natural looking to me? but then again it could be bleached with something. It does not look fake green or orange or anything weird but again I just am not sure. gosh I would hate to loose these babies. At the moment they seem to be growing and I suppose by the time I would notice any residual effects it could also be too late. Lots of food for thought here. I have some natural ratan on hand and I should compare the color at least to see if it looks the same. I have no clue what country these baskets came from either?


----------

